# soothing the edge of porcelain tile after snap cutting



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi 
I bought a 24" Montolit tile cutter and as nice as it cuts it still leaves a jagged edge on the tile. Is any one using a diamond pad on an angle grinder to smooth the edge of porcelain tile after snap cutting? 
I don't need a smooth finished edge. I would like to just clean up some of the jagged edge. I was thinking maybe a 70 grit diamond pad on a angle grinder. 

thanks...........nicko


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Keep your cuts out of the field, and use a rubbing stone when necessary:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/QEP-Til...tone-with-Dual-Grit-Surfaces-10022Q/100037081


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> Keep your cuts out of the field, and use a rubbing stone when necessary:
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/QEP-Til...tone-with-Dual-Grit-Surfaces-10022Q/100037081


Thanks MarkJames
I have one of those rub stones and there ok for ceramic or just a few tile here and there. I do keep my cuts out of the field but for out side corners against bull nose and for inside corners and there are times when I'm doing certain tile patterns on wall tile where you have to have cut tile in the field. 
I was thinking about a diamond pad on a cordless grinder sitting at my tile cutter. I could make a cut and then if the need arises i could hit the edge with the diamond pad.

Thanks......nicko


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

https://www.rubi.com/us/tile-and-stone-polishing-pads-f15

Tom


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> https://www.rubi.com/us/tile-and-stone-polishing-pads-f15
> 
> Tom


Thanks for the info.

nicko


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

nickko said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> nicko


Wear safety glasses.

Tom


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I use my grinder with a diamond blade at an angle.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008H7NPLO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03__o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Never could understand buying a snap cutter, then using an angle grinder with a diamond blade to fix it. :blink:

Why not just use a tile saw. :thumbsup:


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

These hand polishing pads work amazingly well to just break an edge. Faster than you'd expect. I use them on all exposed edges, even when put through a wet saw with a high end blade.

https://www.amazon.com/KGS-Diamond-...549141080&sr=8-3&keywords=tile+diamond+sponge


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Never could understand buying a snap cutter, then using an angle grinder with a diamond blade to fix it. :blink:
> 
> Why not just use a tile saw. :thumbsup:


90% of your cuts can be made on a snapper. And even if you have to clean up a tile or two your grinder is already out and setup for other cuts a wet saw or snapper cannot make. So you take 30 seconds to clean up a tile. A lot faster than a wet saw all around, IMO.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

To the OP, I would need to see what you mean by jagged. I have had some issues with snappers but it's usually been due to material or wrong cutting wheel for the material.

I have also had no issue with most porcelain and a dressing stone. If it's not cleaning up the bit that you need, then there is something else going on.

As for bullnose and profiles our cut side goes in and the factory side goes toward the bullnose or profile. You are more likely to see the cut if you but against the profile or bullnose. Inside corners get caulked and should be decent enough that caulk will cover any imperfections.

Lastly, there is something called the 6' rule. You shouldn't be standing 3' from the tile and point out imperfections. It should look good from 6' away. Nothing is prefect in this world so while I strive for perfection, you sometimes have to let it go.

I can't tell you how many jobs I have been back on, after leaving not 100% satisfied with every detail, and either can't find those imperfections or realize how dang good our jobs look because we worried about those details.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Never could understand buying a snap cutter, then using an angle grinder with a diamond blade to fix it. :blink:
> 
> Why not just use a tile saw. :thumbsup:


I had to cut all 4 corners off 18 x 18 tile to lay a 6 x 6 at the corners. Even though I cut the corners off with my wet saw I still had to take off the sharp edge.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> To the OP, I would need to see what you mean by jagged. I have had some issues with snappers but it's usually been due to material or wrong cutting wheel for the material.
> 
> I have also had no issue with most porcelain and a dressing stone. If it's not cleaning up the bit that you need, then there is something else going on.
> 
> ...


By jagged edge i mean the face of the tile is a nice clean cut but below the face there is still porcelain that is sticking out beyond the score line. It will cover when grouted in but i would just like to clean it up at times. 
As far as the cutting wheel it is a Montolit tile cutter with there titanium coated wheel. 

Thanks......nicko


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

nickko said:


> By jagged edge i mean the face of the tile is a nice clean cut but below the face there is still porcelain that is sticking out beyond the score line. It will cover when grouted in but i would just like to clean it up at times.
> As far as the cutting wheel it is a Montolit tile cutter with there titanium coated wheel.
> 
> Thanks......nicko


Rather hard to know without pics but don't think I've had that issue with my snapper, don't know why you can't use a grinder with a diamond wheel or nippers, I wouldn't use polishing pads for areas that are getting covered.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Try a little less pressure on the cuter handle when you're scoring. Once you get it right, you'll know "that sound".

Tom


----------

